# Hook Boutin M1a Gunsmith



## EddieV (Dec 30, 2011)

I was trying to get in touch with The Legend, Hook Boutin and besides having some bourbon with a fellow Marine get my scope mounted. And any other work Hook recommended. Problem is the phone number listed on several sights has been disconnected. Any current contact info? Thanks.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 30, 2011)

The number I've always used is (770) 789-1864.  Please advise if that number is no longer good.  If so, I'll swing by his place and check on him.

BTW, Hook wasn't a Marine.  He was in the 101st Airborne Division.

If you can't work out something with Hook, drop me a line.  You can come by my shop and I'll get yer scope all squared away for you.

Semper Fi!


----------



## EddieV (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Master Guns for the response and your phone number is not the same one I found on the forum. And the head up on our Soldier. I would be happy to have you take A look at what I got I am sure you could handle it. Let's set it up. 

Semper Fi

0302


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 1, 2012)

Talked to Hook.  He's doing just fine.


----------



## 325smag (Jan 2, 2012)

glad to here fellow vet is doing ok  semper fi


----------



## germag (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw Hook today. For 86 he looks great. I hope I'm even around and above ground that long. Hook is one of the good guys. He can still detail strip, inspect and correct, and reassemble an M1 before you even know he got started. If you just stand there and watch and ask questions, you can learn more than you would imagine from that man. I need to make time to go visit him more. The thing about Hook is that he tends to try to undercharge for his services. I have to MAKE him take an appropriate amount of money for what he does. Everybody is his friend and he tries to give everybody "buddy prices" I guess. I know he loves doing it, but he still deserves to get paid for his labor. I would hope that everybody does the same and makes sure that he gets paid appropriately. He's like a lot of us and struggling with the VA to get the disability he deserves, you know? For instance, today he took one of my Garands...a new CMP Garand and detail stripped it, inspected and guaged EVERYTHING...throat erosion, crown erosion, op rod wear, guide and spring, bolt, extractor, ejector, firing pin,  bored the barrel hole in the gas cylinder so it doesn't interfere with the barrel (the factory cutters had been sharpened so many times that the holes they cut were too small), timed the gas cylinder lock, lubricated everything, did a trigger job, and asked me for $25. He worked on my rifle for an hour. He got more than $25. Another one that does that is cmshoot. I know he does it, just like Hook, because he loves doing it and helping his friends, and I appreciate it, but that dog just won't hunt. I'm going to pay what I think is a reasonable price for their labor and their time and work. Friendship is one thing, I consider both of them my friends....good friends....but right is right.

PS....don't try to coax Hook's little dog out of his truck.. Sometimes when Hook is working in the shop he leaves the truck door open and the little dog occupies the truck while he's working....and guards it. I don't think anybody is going to steal it..


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 7, 2012)

Hook's a good 'un.  I always pay him about double what he asks for, and it's still a deal.


----------



## germag (Jan 7, 2012)

cmshoot said:


> Hook's a good 'un.  I always pay him about double what he asks for, and it's still a deal.



Yep. Same with you, my friend. You remember that one day that you worked on that 700 for me...drilled out and tapped the reciever holes for big screws, opened up the Picatinny rail for the big screws, lapped the rings for my scope (with the only 35mm lapping bar in the area), and disassembled and lubed the bolt and firing pin...and then said "No charge"? You spend a good hour and a half on that rifle too.

Semper Fi!


----------



## EddieV (Feb 22, 2012)

Spent the day last week with Hook. He tore down my '97 M1a NM 
and he put it back together with all his skills. I am very pleased with his work and to have spent  this time with Hook. It was a privilege to do both.


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 23, 2012)

He's quite a guy


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Hook is retiring.  We think...*

Hook was at the US Army Marksmanship Unit at Ft Benning, when my dad (RIP SGM) was there.  

Bad News.  Hook was recently in Columbus to visit his friend, Sam.   Hook told him he was going to build one last rifle and give it to Sam. 

But then again, Hook joked that the ladies were keeping him busy!  Pretty good I guess, because I think Hook went into the Army under General George Washington!


----------



## Hummer (May 24, 2015)

Sorry to be bearer of bad news guys but Hook  passed this morning about 0600.  Memorial service will be in about two weeks.  He is being cremated.

I will miss him greatly as he has been a good friend for last 25 years.


----------



## frankwright (May 25, 2015)

I am sorry to hear that.

We have lost another living legend.


----------



## godogs57 (May 25, 2015)

Ol Hook rebuilt two rifles for me. An M1A that shoots nickle sized groups at 100 yards and a Springfield M1 that is within 100,000 of the s/n that my dad carried in the Battle of the Bulge. I recently shot an inch and a half group with it (open sights) and it has the original barrel on it. 

He was one of a kind...autographed a copy of "The Long Range War, Sniping in Viet Nam" to my son on the page with his picture on it.


----------



## 79tvr (Sep 13, 2015)

A couple of years ago Hook went through my Dad's M1  and he mentioned he was training someone to take over for him at some point. Does anyone know who that might be and how I can get in touch? I have another M1 to be done.

RIP Hook, and thanks!


----------

